# Do you guys tag your shirts?



## Beneddie1112 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello and merry christmas and a happy new year,
I was just wondering if any of you guys tag your shirts? I thought it would be worthwile simply for the proffesional look and feel and due to the fact that printing some tags and tag guns are so inexpensive, Can't wait to read your replies.

Thanks in advance,
Ben


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

it is inexpensive and does add that extra flair for the retail experience....

I personally don't but that's because we only do custom work in bulk. I would do it though if I did sell retail. I like the way it would put my logo in the face of my customer even more.


----------



## Beneddie1112 (Nov 12, 2007)

Ye that's a good point about the custom work. Our lines are going to be sold wholesale and retail and we will likely tag them (just another advertising oppurtunity in my opinion  )


----------

